# C.O.C.C. Tourney This Weekend



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I've heard that the Scioto is blown out around OShay and that it's been deemed unsafe boating or something like that. Is the tourney still on for Sat?


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

P.M. your phone number if you want and I'll give you a report on conditions when I get to the ramp this afternoon.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

That would be great. PM on the way. 

As long as the heat isnt a killer (which it shouldnt be @ 7pm) my dad and I will be there. I'm thinking it should be in the 80's or so by then and he should do okay in that envirnoment. I'm sort fo excited as this will be my 3rd boat tourney ever but dads 1st.


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

Bryan,

I've been watching it on the internet graphs. I haven't heard of any cancellations the river should be just fine. I will be there as well. 


Larry


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm gla dyou'll be there Larry. Your old man mentioned to me that you might be there. I'm still new at the tourney thing, if I have an emergency, (boat wise) can I call you?


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I was just fishing Griggs( ten miles south on the Scioto) and it is fine. Actually it was perfect fishing conditions. Oshay should be in even better shape since it is wider. 

I caught a three lb flathead while bass fishing as well so good luck!


----------



## Jammer (Feb 10, 2006)

Good luck, Bryan.
I won't make it this week, have to work. 
I heard they caught a lot last week and it can only get better.:F


----------



## FINMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

We went up Thurs night and the level was up with floating debris, but the water was not muddy. Mild current.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Is the weather going to hold out? I hate fishing in storms, rain I can handle, but I don't like the lightning!


----------



## The Real Riverking (Jul 4, 2007)

Hey Randy(Fishinfreak) too bad you cant make it to the ACATS tourny tonight..But good luck on the scioto tourny, hope you tear them up.


----------



## Fishinfreak (Oct 12, 2004)

The Real Riverking said:


> Hey Randy(Fishinfreak) too bad you cant make it to the ACATS tourny tonight..But good luck on the scioto tourny, hope you tear them up.


Matt ran out of time and didn`t get to head north and try something different.Good luck to you on the river tonite.


----------



## Fishinfreak (Oct 12, 2004)

Anyone know how the tourny on O`Shay went.Wanted to try up there just could not make it in time. Looks like a nice place to fish.


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

Rick and Dave won another tourney. My brother in law and I came in 2nd place and had the big fish of the tourney with a 8.5lb channel cat. I believe Rick and Dave had 44lbs and Chuck and I had 38. I can't remember what 3rd had but I think it was Steelwolve from here on the board. I also caught one of the largest bullheads I have ever seen. I weighed it on my scale at 2.5 lbs. Big old fat bullhead. I believe somebody got a picture of it. We had a good night though. Those tourneys are alot of fun and pretty close to home for me. Good luck everyone.


Larry


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

My dad and I were on the way, in fact we were on I675 @ 5PM, but after talking to one person from Westerville and having two others call me about the Tornado warnings, we turned around and fished the GMR. I have a bog time phobia about tornados. I figured the tourney would have been cancelled.

Godd luck to you guys in the big one!


----------



## Jammer (Feb 10, 2006)

Dave and Rick AGAIN!! We might as well hand our money to them when we get there and just go fish for fun. 
Hope to see some of you at the big final. Can't wait. I've got some more money for D & R. :F


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

You should have called me! I could have told you to keep going because the storms were already passing through the area. The bite was pretty good up to about 10pm and then they just seemed to have shut down. It will be a good tournament in two weeks. Hopefully the fish will cooperate with us.


Larry


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Larry,

I didnt have your phone # with me & tried calling Doc, but he was at a weigh in.


----------



## FINMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

Larry - That was the biggest bullhead I had ever seen. What a brute! 
Congrats on 2nd _and_ big fish your payout was better than ours!


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

Yes I agree I have never seen a bullhead that big and when I got it to the boat I first thought it was a little flathead by the color but then I saw that it wasn't a flatty. Yeah I didn't realize how well big fish paid.


Larry


----------



## buckifan43221 (May 27, 2006)

I would also agree on the bullhead. It was the biggest I had seen. Follow this link to see pics of the bullhead. 

http://ohiocatfish.com/082507pictures.aspx

Larry, you are correct on third. It was Steelwolve. He had 21lbs. Results should be posted now. 

Thanks to everyone for a great year. We will be doing it again next year for sure. I imagine things will go even better next year. Hopefully a lot of the folks that couldn't make it out this year will be able to come to some next year. 

Be sure to check the post about the championship as well.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

man, I know what you guys mean, that does look like a small flathead. WOW!


----------

